#   ( ) >   >      60   "".

## ex UK8CA

, ,          . ,      "" -          SCR-284, -1    ,     --0,5.
        1965         .  ,      ,      3 . ,      45-55 .           ,        .

                ,       ,      .  ,     ,         "    ".   ,  ,      , . 
             ,      ,    ,           . 

                 "",         .  ,       ,        - " ".        20   SCR-284    ,  ,  ...   ( - )!
              -     .      . 

          ,     "",     ,     (   ,     -60)         .      -        ,      ,          ,    .   .
            ,  ,  .        ,    "".    ,   ,  ,  ,      -    .

           "".       "" -    ,    ,       ,             ""  ,   ?   5 ,    ,    . 
            .     ,     .    , ,   .     4 ,  
              ,         -  ,       .      ,   .     ,      "".       . 
              ,    ,    ,       ,    . 

            8  ,         -   (  ,     10  -     ,          ),     .   10         ,    - . 
  11         ,      . 

         , ,   ,     1944 ,       . 
              ,         SCR-284.         -      ,         -25 "".

----------

avanov, CADET, IG_58, MatrixBuilder, UN7RX, WPI, YL3GU, , ,

----------


## IG_58

1974  - ""  "  ".        :Smile:

----------



----------

60-     ,  .

 1962  ""          .          -   .        -    .      ( 300 )     .        -   4- .    - ,         (3- ).

        "",         .     (UA3CH) -   ,    .  ,  "",   .         .  -   6 .   - UMI3.

              (UJ8AM,   UJ8KAA).         80 . 

            .     -      (   )        ...   " "      UJ8KAA.    ...         .   ,        .    -      .    -     5  ...

----------

RV3RF, UN7RX, UT3LR,

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

""  1957    V-100-B!  -  "  41 .      -22   -80,          .   CW  .    ,    .      QRI.  a : -312, -348, AR-88, HRO-60, NC-200, RBM-5   "" Torn-EB b E-52A.     !   -610   SCR-399   .

----------

avanov,

----------

